# Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was auf einen zu kommt wenn man mit lebendem Köfi an den ruten erwischt wird..
P.s und darf man köfis im eimer lebend am angelplatz haben???
Bitte keine belehrungen wie grausam das doch ist und verboten usw.das wissen wir doch alle,hab da mal gehört das es trotzdem noch praktiziert wird|kopfkrat
kennt ihr jemand der schon erwischt wurde,von der wapo oder Aufseher jetzt nicht vereins intern gesehen


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

|kopfkrat diesen Thread kennst du doch oder?


----------



## ccjako (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Sollte man einfach nicht machen habe 3000 D mark strafe #q:vzahlen müssen also 1500 pro fisch morgens um halb drei kontrolle von der wapo an der elbe in Hamburg
Ps.gut das wir noch nicht den euro hatten


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

ja aber da ist das nicht klar ersichtlich mit seinen komischen begründungen und ausflüchten der war schon tot im eimer und so..ich mein jetzt du wirst kontrolliert der Aufseher oder wapo sieht deinen Köfieimer mit pumpe..du sollst die Köder zeigen und holst zwei Quicklebendige Köfis an den Montagen raus.was willst de noch sagen,der war aber tot als ihn dran gemacht hab.is klar


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Hallo, in Hannover hat der Spaß 1200 Euro gekostet. Erwischt am Kanal um die Mittagszeit. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



ccjako schrieb:


> Sollte man einfach nicht machen habe 3000 D mark strafe #q:vzahlen müssen also 1500 pro fisch morgens um halb drei kontrolle von der wapo an der elbe in Hamburg
> Ps.gut das wir noch nicht den euro hatten



Boar das ist echt krass und das noch morgens um halb drei
Ich frage nur genau nach,weil überall hört man und liest man was anderes der eine wird mit nem platzverweis bestraft der andere mit ner bomben geldstrafe der eine mit schein entzug


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, in Hannover hat der Spaß 1200 Euro gekostet. Erwischt am Kanal um die Mittagszeit. Gruß Shorty



Puh,das ist ma ne menge asche..wapo???


----------



## ccjako (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Gegen meine Köfi im eimer hatten sie nichts das war für die polizei in Ordnung das fanden sie sogar gut das ich sie mit sauerstoff versorgte nur die an den angeln fanden sie nicht gut


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Also ich kenn hier ein Verein bei dem es geduldet wird und die Kontroleure es selber machen bzw jeder am Wasser.Ich denk mal das wird überaal unterschiedlich gehandhabt.Gruß Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Was dir dann droht? Ganz einfach:
> 
> 1. Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. (Geld oder Freiheitsstrafe)
> 2. Fischereischein wird eingezogen.
> ...


 
Hi  lebende im Eimer ist nicht überall Verboten.Gruß Pitti


----------



## silviomopp (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

 warum so ein Drama ?? 

..wenn es Verboten war, hättest dich nicht erwischen lassen dürfen  !!!!

Und nun rechne mit dem schlimmsten...!!!


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Also ich kenn hier ein Verein bei dem es geduldet wird und die Kontroleure es selber machen bzw jeder am Wasser.Ich denk mal das wird überaal unterschiedlich gehandhabt.Gruß Pitti




Ja ich weiß kenn ich auch..das meine ich auch nicht da weß man ja das man nichts zu befürchten hat,ich mein jetzt da wo man die Karte vom staat kaufen muss nicht vom verein.an großen deutschen flüssen zb


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ja meine damit Polizei!


----------



## dodo12 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Bei uns darfst du nur lebende Fische im Eimer haben, wenn sie für zu Hause zum Verzehr mitgenommen werden, sonst ist es strikt verboten.


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Bei uns darfst du nur lebende Fische im Eimer haben, wenn sie für zu Hause zum Verzehr mitgenommen werden, sonst ist es strikt verboten.


 
Also das ja mal  richtig Schwachsinnig aber Setzkescher ist Verboten wa;+???.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Bei uns darfst du nur lebende Fische im Eimer haben, wenn sie für zu Hause zum Verzehr mitgenommen werden, sonst ist es strikt verboten.




Wie jetzt du kannst doch keinen fangfähigen fisch in nen eimer packen#c


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Du darfst NIRGENDWO lebende Fische hältern ohne für eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung zu sorgen. Tierschutzgesetz, und das ist Bundeslandunabhängig..


----------



## jannisO (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

interpretiere ich dich jetzt richtig ?
Du hast die Köfis tot angebracht und als du deine Montagen bei der Kontrolle zeigen musstest, haben sie wieder gelebt.


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ne also ich hab garnichts angebracht,|rolleyes
das war zu der geschichte in nem anderen thread der hatte das so oder so ahnlich beschrieben.
ich meine nur wenn de kontrolliert wirst und aufgefordert wirst deine köder zu zeigen,was bei nem eimer mit lebenden Köfis ja sehr nahe liegt.da kannst de nix mehr leugnen,wenn du da zwei zappelnde rotaugen oder ukelein rausziehst#q


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

vor allem sieht man an einem windstillen Abend bei ner Kontrolle die Knicklichter so schön wackeln, da weiß man gleich was Phase ist*feix*
Im übrigen kommst Du schon ziemlich in Erklärungsnot wenn der Köfi nicht waidgerecht getötet wurde. Sprich: Schlag auf den Kopf und Herzstich. Und sowas verheilt im Wasser nicht mehr


----------



## jannisO (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ohne einen zum Besten geben zu wollen oder dich belehren zu wollen aber ich denke, du wusstest worauf du dich einlässt. Es gibt viele, welche mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln und es wird teilweise toleriert aber ebend nicht über all. Wer meint, einen lebenden anködern zu müssen muß sich nicht wundern, wenn es empfindlich ins Geld gehen kann.
Ob der Lebende oder Tote nun besser ist, sei dahin gestellt.
Grundsätzlich kann ich nicht nach vollziehen, wie man solche Fragen stellen kann, ist man sich doch gewusst, was kann passieren wenn.


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Klar weiß man das man was verbotenes tut.aber wo mit ist bei ner offentsichtlichen Tatsache zu rechnen wenn man erwischt wir darum gehts mir doch..die beiden jungs ham ja schon geschrieben damals 3000Dm und 1200euro das hör ich garnicht gern|bigeyes


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> zeige mir das entsprechende Gesetz worin steht, dass Fische nicht lebend in Eimern gehältert werden dürfen und ich glaube Dir....


 
Dann nimm einfach mal das TierschG zur Hand. Dort steht etwas von artgerecht. Den Rest musst Du Dir selber denken können.  Im Zweifel erklärt es Dir ein Richter ;-)

Das wichtigste ist das Du die Sauerstoffzufuhr sicherstellst. Wie auch immer...

Im übrigen frage ich mich wozu man Köfis überhaupt hältern muß?


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Im übrigen frage ich mich wozu man Köfis überhaupt hältern muß?[/QUOTE]


Damit sie ganz ganz frisch sind..


----------



## Case (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Mir sind auch zwei Fälle bekannt.

1200 Euros für nen lebenden Hecht als Köder,

800 Euro für einen mit der Ködernadel aufgefädelten, lebenden, Köderfisch.

Beim dritten Fall weiß ich nicht was letztendlich rausgekommen ist.
Der mit lebenden Köfis angelnde Kollege hat den Kontrolleur SEHR schlimm verprügelt. 

Die Strafe ist sicher auch abhängig vom Einkommen.

Case


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Damit sie ganz ganz frisch sind..


 
ein ziemlich sinnfreier Beitrag ^^


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Case schrieb:


> Die Strafe ist sicher auch abhängig vom Einkommen.
> 
> Case


 
Bei ner Straftat ist das so, bei ner OWI glaube ich nicht. Da sind sozusagen alle gleich ;-)


----------



## flasha (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> ein ziemlich sinnfreier Beitrag ^^



Wieso?!


----------



## Knobbes (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich schleppe meine Köffis auf Zander immmer lebend ans Wasser und töte sie dann erst kurz bevor ich sie als Fischfetzen an die Angel hänge, so strahlen sie noch den meisten Geruch aus,und sind fängiger.
Bin auch schon mal von der Polizei kontrolliert worden, wo ich Köffis fing, die wollten dann wissen, was ich mit denen mache, hab dann auch gesagt irgendwann mal als Köderfisch verwenden und solange kommen sie in meinem Köffiteich.

Also in BW weiss ich es aber auch nicht 100% ob man die Fische im Eimer lebend transportieren darf.
Vielleicht hat da einer den genauen Textauszug.
Ich weiss nur, wenn Fische über 100 km transportiert werden, oder über ca.2 Stunden dann braucht man hierfür eine Genehmigung trotz Sauerstoffgerät, das hat mir mal ein Fischzüchter erzählt.


----------



## GreenMonsta (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich habe einen Kunststoff Gittereimer den stelle ich ins Wasser,und fertig... Das machen alle,und ich wüsste nicht das es verboten ist... ich angel seit über 10 Jahren und hab davon noch nie was gehört...

lg


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn es verboten wäre, würde dieser Passus sicherlich in den meisten Vereinsbestimmungen auftauchen - zumindest bei den mir bekannnten, steht diesbezüglich ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS außer dem Hinweis, dass das angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi verboten ist.....


 
jetzt muß ich mal zweifeln ob Dein Alter stimmt, oder ob Du gemogelt hast und gerade Ferien sind. Gesetz kannste selber suchen, lesen kannste ja und wie man google benutzt weist Du sicher auch. 
In den Vereinsbestimmungen muß garnichts stehen, was nicht eh schon im Gesetz steht. Das einzige was da stehen muß sind Regeln welche "schärfer" als das Gesetz sind (länger Schonzeiten/höhere Mindestmaße).

Zum Hältern von Köfis muß ich sagen das ich selber noch nicht mit Köfi gefischt habe. Aber wenn ich es machen würde, dann würde ich mir 2 Köfis fangen, diese töten und dann auslegen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn warum da  im Eimer neben mir noch 5 schwimmen müssen...


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kunststoff Gittereimer den stelle ich ins Wasser,und fertig... Das machen alle,und ich wüsste nicht das es verboten ist... ich angel seit über 10 Jahren und hab davon noch nie was gehört...
> 
> lg


 
kannst Du doch machen, und in Bundesländern wo hältern erlaubt ist wird auch niemand was dagegen sagen. Ich weiß garnicht so genau ob das Setzkescherverbot was es wohl mal in BW gab nicht auch schon wieder gekippt wurde


----------



## Case (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich es machen würde, dann würde ich mir 2 Köfis fangen, diese töten und dann auslegen.



So ähnlich würde ich das auch machen.
Leider hab ich das Problem, dass es manchmal schwierig bis unmöglich ist irgendwelche Köderfische zu fangen.

Case


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> Zum Hältern von Köfis muß ich sagen das ich selber noch nicht mit Köfi gefischt habe. Aber wenn ich es machen würde, dann würde ich mir 2 Köfis fangen, diese töten und dann auslegen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn warum da  im Eimer neben mir noch 5 schwimmen müssen...



Das ist doch nicht dein ernst oder???
Dann mach das mal so wie beschrieben hast|bla:
Du hast grade 2 köfis es ist gerade die dämmerund gekommen,zack erster biss dein Köfi ist weg ob du ihn gelandet hast oder nicht.auch bei nem fehglbiss ist er meistens hin
und dann fängst de an die stippe aus zupacken und nen neuen zu fangen#6nicht schlecht dann machs ma so


----------



## jannisO (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Case schrieb:


> So ähnlich würde ich das auch machen.
> Leider hab ich das Problem, dass es manchmal schwierig bis unmöglich ist irgendwelche Köderfische zu fangen.
> 
> Case


 
Es gibt letztlich auch gewisse Gewässer, wo Raubfisch mehr als gut vertreten ist, es dennoch mehr als schwer ist an Köfis zu gelangen. Aus diesen Grund kenne ich auch ein Gewässer, welches mein Lieblingsgewässer ist, wo ich Köfis mit nehme.


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Du hast grade 2 köfis es ist gerade die dämmerund gekommen,zack erster biss dein Köfi ist weg ob du ihn gelandet hast oder nicht.auch bei nem fehglbiss ist er meistens hin
> und dann fängst de an die stippe aus zupacken und nen neuen zu fangen#6


 
Wie gesagt, da ich diese Angelmethode selbst nicht praktiziere fehlen mir da die Erfahrungen. Nur wenn man in nen Eimer schaut wo die Hälfte der Köfis schon Rückenschwimmen übt brauche ich diese auch nicht. 

Mal davon abgesehen würde ich wohl trotzdem nur nach Bedarf nachangeln, wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht fischgeil genug ;-)


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> DU behauptest, es wäre im Gesetz verankert, dass es vorboten sei Köderfische leben zu hältern und ich soll jetzt danach suchen, wass Du anscheinend nicht mal genau weißt#c
> 
> Für wie dämlich hältst Du mich???


 
Das willst Du jetzt aber nicht wissen, oder?  Ich bin nur verantwortlich für das was ich sage und nicht für das was Du verstehst. 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir eher ein verkappter Kontrolleur zu sein, der seine Aufgaben und Pflichten vermutet zu kennen....


 
Für verkappt halte ich mich übrigens nicht


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, da ich diese Angelmethode selbst nicht praktiziere fehlen mir da die Erfahrungen. Nur wenn man in nen Eimer schaut wo die Hälfte der Köfis schon Rückenschwimmen übt brauche ich diese auch nicht.



Ja wer braucht die schon..das passiert aber so gut wie garnicht wenn man weiß was man da tut
Du musst sie ganz sanft abhaken und in den eimer mit Pumpe setzten,die die beim stippen schon bißchen ******* gehakt wurden die lässt man gleich wieder frei,die erholen sich dann in der Natur wieder


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Lol kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück. Zanderbube, vermutlich ist aufjedenfall dein Schein weg und du darfst nie mehr angeln.


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lol kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück. Zanderbube, vermutlich ist aufjedenfall dein Schein weg und du darfst nie mehr angeln.



Is klar..das höre ich zum ersten mal


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lol kommt doch mal zum Thema zurück. Zanderbube, vermutlich ist aufjedenfall dein Schein weg und du darfst nie mehr angeln.


 
so schlimm wird es schon nicht werden...


----------



## Case (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, da ich diese Angelmethode selbst nicht praktiziere fehlen mir da die Erfahrungen. Nur wenn man in nen Eimer schaut wo die Hälfte der Köfis schon Rückenschwimmen übt brauche ich diese auch nicht.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen würde ich wohl trotzdem nur nach Bedarf nachangeln, wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht fischgeil genug ;-)



Köderfische die auf dem Rücken schwimmen braucht niemand.

Und jeder Angler der seine Köfis im Eimer hältert, wird schon drauf achten
dass seine Köder auch am Leben bleiben.

Ich leg meine Würmer ja auch nicht in die pralle Sonne, oder lass die im Winter frosten.

Case


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> so schlimm wird es schon nicht werden...



DOOOOCH und noch viel schlimmer, die 1500 Euro Strafe kommen noch dazu und womöglich noch eine interaktive Watschen wegen trollen und und und... da ist garnicht absehbar was da alles noch kommt.


----------



## jannisO (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Case schrieb:


> Köderfische die auf dem Rücken schwimmen braucht niemand.
> 
> Und jeder Angler der seine Köfis im Eimer hältert, wird schon drauf achten
> dass seine Köder auch am Leben bleiben.
> ...


 

|good: sehe ich nicht anders


----------



## kulti007 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen würde ich wohl trotzdem nur nach Bedarf nachangeln, wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht fischgeil genug ;-)



hast du überhaupt schonmal geangelt |rolleyes :q

...ich glaube nicht |uhoh:

was hat nachtangeln mit fischgeil zu tun #q 

ich glaube du solltest das hobby angeln erstmal richtig kennen lernen ....


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Solche Kontrolettis kenn ich zur genüge.... groß trommeln und nichts auf dem Kasten.....


 
Um es mal in Deiner Sprache zu sagen: Wenn Du zu naiv bist einen Beitrag im ganzen zu lesen (und zuende ist er erst wenn keine Buchstaben mehr kommen), dann kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen. Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## jannisO (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Solche Kontrolettis kenn ich zur genüge.... groß trommeln und nichts auf dem Kasten.....


 

Zumal, das habe ich selbst schon erlebt und dafür gibt es Zeugen, Sitzen sie in der nacht nicht mit zwei, sonder mit sechs Ruten am Wasser. Wollen aber andere belehren :v:v:v:v


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt hier im falschen Film oder was??? *DU behauptest, es wäre im Gesetz verankert, dass es vorboten sei Köderfische leben* *zu hältern*



|kopfkrat Das hat er eigentlich gar nicht gesagt, wenn man sich das von ihm Gesagte was von mir hoffentlich mal nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist durchliest...



Jemir schrieb:


> Du darfst NIRGENDWO lebende Fische hältern ohne für eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung zu sorgen. Tierschutzgesetz, und das ist Bundeslandunabhängig..



Martin das entspechende Bindewort was die Aussage von ihm relativiert ist Rot hervorgehoben. 

Es geht ihm scheinbar *nur* um die Sauerstoffversorgung und nicht ein gänzliches Verbot.

Sorry Martin aber immer öfter kommts mir so vor als wenn du mit dem falschen Fuss aufstehst so wie du immer wegen jedem Furz an die Decke gehst. |motz:|rolleyes


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



sundvogel schrieb:


> DOOOOCH und noch viel schlimmer, die 1500 Euro Strafe kommen noch dazu und womöglich noch eine interaktive Watschen wegen trollen und und und... da ist garnicht absehbar was da alles noch kommt.




Woher willste das den wissen,wurdest du schon erwischt,kennst du jemand???


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Ollek schrieb:


> Es geht ihm scheinbar *nur* um die Sauerstoffversorgung und nicht ein gänzliches Verbot.


 
genauso sieht es aus, danke für die Hilfe #6
dummerweise hat er es trotz Deiner genauen Erklärung immer noch nicht geschnallt


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Es wäre doch sehr nett von Euch, wenn Ihr die Emotionen etwas zurückschraubt und einen Ticken sachlicher diskutiert.


----------



## nibbler001 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Jap er hat recht das es Verboten ist Köfis lebend zu hältern, allerdings nicht in allen Bundesländern. Das hältern ist z.B. in S-H verboten, wir haben hier Setzkescher und Lebendhälterungsverbot. Wie das in BW aussieht weis ich nicht, da musst du schon ml in dein Gesetzt gucken, vor allem wenn du drauf hingewiesen wirst, das es Verboten ist. Du bist verpflichtet dich nach deinen Aktuellen Gesetzen zu erkundigen wenn sie dich betreffen könnten und du kp hast.

In D haben wir halt keine Bringe- sondern Holpflicht (Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht)  (in S-H §39 (1) 3)


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> genauso sieht es aus, danke für die Hilfe #6
> dummerweise hat er es trotz Deiner genauen Erklärung immer noch nicht geschnallt



 Manche sind so am späten Abend...einfach locker sehen. :#2:|supergri#h


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hat aber lange gedauert, bis die selbsterklärte Boardpolizei hier auftaucht....
> 
> Hab Deine Komentare eigentlich schon länger vermisst



:vik: Immer gern...


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Jap er hat recht das es Verboten ist Köfis lebend zu hältern, allerdings nicht in allen Bundesländern.


 
Das was Du meinst sind die Verschärfungen des TierSchG auf Landesebene. Die sind durchaus von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden. Das Du aber die Köfis, wenn Du sie schon hälterst, auch ordendlich hälterst ist bundesweit festgelegt. Ein umsichtiger Angler macht dies aber sowieso...


----------



## börnie (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

...wenn es verboten wäre, lebende fische in z.b. einem eimer zu transportieren, dann könnten wir so ziemlich jede zoohandlung oder jeden heimtierhandel verklagen, weil dort die fische ganz offiziell in kleine plastikbeutel verpackt, gehältert, transportiert werden.
...und das völlig legal !


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



börnie schrieb:


> dann könnten wir so ziemlich jede zoohandlung oder jeden heimtierhandel verklagen


 
Du kaufst da Deine Speisefische? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Da ihr ja auch schon von Gewässern geschrieben habt, in denen es schwer ist Köfis zu kriegen und in denen ihr Köfis aus anderen Gewässern verwendet, sei mir der Hinweis erlaubt, dass viele Vereinssatzungen bzw. Gewässerordnungen dieses verbieten um die Ausbreitung von Fischkrankheiten zu verhindern.

Nur mal so angemerkt an der Diskussion beteilige ich mich lieber nicht, sehr emotional heute.


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann halt mal anders herum: Wie müssen Köfis "ordentlich" gehälter werden????


 
Setzkescher, Eimer mit regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel/Sauerstoffpumpe, der Behälter sollte auch so groß sein das noch Wasser um den Fisch passt...

so schwer ist das doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Woher willste das den wissen,wurdest du schon erwischt,kennst du jemand???



Back to topic...|bigeyes

Der Schein wird wohl weg sein. Ist doch logisch und ansonsten kann es zwischen einer Verwarnung und Geldstrafe alles sein.

Nebenbei ist es selbstverständlich verboten Fische ohne ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung zu hältern. Bedarf das einer besonderen gesetzlichen Regelung? Wohl nicht, es ist auch verboten Hunde und Kühe - Pferde wahrscheinlich auch und ebenso Nager - verhungern zu lassen.


----------



## Stefan6 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

In HH z.b.:
*§ 9 Verbote zum Schutz der Fische​*(1) Der Fischfang mit künstlichem Licht, explodierenden, betäubenden und giftigen
Mitteln, Schlingen sowie verletzenden Geräten mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken ist
verboten. § 10 bleibt unberührt.
(2) Ferner ist verboten, den Fischfang mit lebenden Köderfischen auszuführen.
(3) Fische nichtheimischer Arten und Rassen dürfen in Binnengewässern nur mit​Zustimmung der zuständigen Behörde ausgesetzt werden.

4. einem Verbot des § 9 zum Schutz der Fische zuwiderhandelt,

(2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 10.000 Euro
geahndet werden.​ 
Quelle: http://angelsportverband-hamburg.de/Down/Hamburgisches_Fischereigesetz.pdf


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Back to topic...|bigeyes
> 
> Der Schein wird wohl weg sein. Ist doch logisch und ansonsten kann es zwischen einer Verwarnung und Geldstrafe alles sein.



Was ist daran logisch?


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Danke Stefan, na siehste Zanderbube bis zu 10000 €. Wenn es das erste Mal war wird es wohl billiger.


----------



## Colophonius (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Hey

Wie kann ein Kontrolleur nachweisen, dass das Wasser im Eimer nicht regelmäßig genug gewechselt wird?
Jeder ANGLER wird das sowieso machen, da man als echter Angler waidgerecht handelt und man weiß auch was passiert, wenn das Wasser zu warm und der Sauerstoff zu wenig wird... 

Zur Problematik:
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Strafen sehr weit auseinander gehen, wenn z.B. ersichtlich ist, dass du den Fisch töten wolltest, dich aber doof angestellt hast, wird die Strafe milde sein.
Wenn du jedoch schon mal Ärger bekommen hast, weil du ähnliche Sachen getan hast, wirst du mit einer hohen Strafe rechnen müssen.

Das Beste ist sowieso tote Köfis zu benutzen, damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite und auch aus moralischen Aspekten halte ich das für sinnvoller.


----------



## börnie (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ich dachte du hast vorhin das Tierschutzgesetz zitiert... gilt das nur für Speisefische#q#q



eben...:q#6
außerdem sind köfis keine speisefische...


----------



## jannisO (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da ihr ja auch schon von Gewässern geschrieben habt, in denen es schwer ist Köfis zu kriegen und in denen ihr Köfis aus anderen Gewässern verwendet, sei mir der Hinweis erlaubt, dass viele Vereinssatzungen bzw. Gewässerordnungen dieses verbieten um die Ausbreitung von Fischkrankheiten zu verhindern.
> 
> Nur mal so angemerkt an der Diskussion beteilige ich mich lieber nicht, sehr emotional heute.


 

Ware Worte aber was wäre wenn |supergri

So Leute mach mich jetzt lang . Hab noch was vor mit Mama. Bleibt sachlich und nicht zu persönlich. Fahrt ne Nummer runter und macht das was ich gleich mach . So muß ab, meine Rute wird verlangt :q:q:q |rolleyes


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich glaube auch nicht das er beim ersten mal weg ist. 

Zander-Bube: aus welchem Bundesland bist Du? Google doch einfach mal mit den Suchbegriffen "Fischereiverordnung" und Deinem Bundesland


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Was ist daran logisch?



Schau mal, es ist doch verboten oder? Siehste wohl, merkste wahrscheinlich selber,... Verbote habe zumeist einen nachvollziehbaren Grund und wenn sich jemand gegen diese Verbote hinwegsetzt, dann wird er eben bestraft. In der Regel so, dass er das nicht wieder macht. Gleichzeitig sollen Strafen auch abschrecken und deswegen muß es eben auch was kosten.

Wenn man gegen ein Verbot verstößt, wie das Verbot des lebenden Köfis, dann zeigt man, das man zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei charakterlich nicht geeignet ist und dann muß der Schein eben weg.

Alles natürlich nur unter der Vorraussetzung, das man sich nicht erwischen läßt.


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ja mach ich jetzt gleich ma..NRW


----------



## Tigersclaw (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

huhu .. mensch mensch mensch hier is was los 

1. wieso kochen hier die emotionen so hoch? .. ich mein, das die verwendung von lebenden Köfis  verboten ist, weiß glaube ich  jeder AB benutzer.. und ich hab kein mitleid mit dem erwischten.. der sollte n ordentlichen denkzettel verpasst bekommen..

2. wieso regt ihr euch über kontroleure so auf? sicher gibt es wichtigtuer.. aber ganz ehrlich wer ******** baut sollte betraft werden.. von fall zu fall natürlich angemessen.. aber wo würden wir hinkommen wenn jeder angelt wie er will..sicher sind einige gesetze nicht grade sinnvoll, aber der rahmen sollte passen .. in jedem bundesland

3. hältern von köfis: in sachsen is das inner Fischereiordnung geregelt:
* § 13 
 Transport und Hälterung von Fischen *

 Bei der Hälterung von Fischen dürfen nur solche Netze, Behälter, Setzkescher, Becken und andere Vorrichtungen verwendet werden, die vermeidbare Beeinträchtigungen des Gesundheitszustands der Fische ausschließen. Während des Transports und der Hälterung sind die Fische in *ausreichendem Maße mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen*. Der Zeitraum des Transports und der Hälterung von Fischen ist auf das erforderliche Maß zu beschränken.


ergo solange die fische fit sind, is eimer ok. aber wenn die ersten rückenschwimmer machen...is das nimmer ok..

4. kontrolleure haben bis auf sachen wie kein fischereischein oder erlaubnissschein ..immer ermessensspielraum...und dort nach dem motto " wie s in wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus"

claw


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ich dachte du hast vorhin das Tierschutzgesetz zitiert... gilt das nur für Speisefische#q#q


 
Nein, heist ja Tierschutzgesetz und nicht Speisefischgesetz. Aber ich habe jetzt einmal varausgesetzt das es hier nicht um Zierfische geht. 
Und ja, wenn Du mit einer Tüte Neons aus der Zoohandlung kommst, die ins Auto legst (natürlich noch bei 30 Grad im Schatten) und dann weiter shoppen gehst, kannst Du genauso Probleme mit dem Gesetz bekommen (was ich in der Praxis allerdings für unwarscheinlich halte, es sei denn Dich schwärzt einer an)


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich versuch´s mal.

Das Hältern von lebenden Köfis in einem Eimer ist nicht per Tierschutzgesetz geregelt und somit grundsätzlich auch nicht verboten.
Es kann aber u.U. zu einer Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz kommen. Ob und wie dann bestraft wird, hängt von den Umständen ( Eimergröße, Köfizahl, Saueerstoffversorgung etc. ) und der Einschätzung des jeweiligen Richters ab. Es ist also eine juristische Grauzone. 

Gem. LFG ist es in NRW nicht verboten. Ob es in den LFG´s anderer Länder verboten ist weiß ich nicht, glaub ich aber nicht. Bleibt also auch da das Tierschutzgesetz mit fraglichem Ausgang.

Strikt verboten nach dem LFG ( in NRW und auch in einigen anderen BL ) ist es, Köderfische aus einem anderen als dem zu beangelndem Gewässer zu benutzen. Das ist explizit so vorgegeben. 

Erweitert werden kann das Ganze durch Gewässerordnungen und Beschränkungen auf den Erlaubniskarten.
Das die Verwendung lebender Köfis in ganz Deutschland gem. LFG und Tierschutzgesetz verboten ist, weiß inzwischen jeder. Die Höhe der Strafe wird beträchtlich sein und der Fischereischein dürfte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls weg sein.


----------



## Tigersclaw (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

stimmt in sachsen isses auch verboten köfis aus anderen gewässern zu benutzen, was natürlich kaum nachweißbar ist.. aber im sinne der fischkrankheitsgeschichte /koi herpes usw sehr sehr sinnvoll erscheint


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

der Ausgang der Sache würde mich allerdings interessieren...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



jannisO schrieb:


> Hab noch was vor mit Mama. Fahrt ne Nummer runter und macht das was ich gleich mach. So muß ab, meine Rute wird verlangt :q:q:q |rolleyes


 
lol :q



			
				Tigersclaw schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo würden wir hinkommen wenn jeder angelt wie er will...


 
zum Dynamitfischen... :q


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Soso, das steht also so im Tierschutzgesetz, dass Du angeführt hast..... |uhoh:|uhoh:





> *Zweiter Abschnitt
> Tierhaltung*
> 
> *§ 2*
> ...




Nach zumindest meiner Auffassung ist auch ein lebender Köfi  für die Dauer in der er "lebender Köfi" zu sein hat in der Obhut des Menschen, der dafür zu sorgen hat das dieser den Ümständen entsprechend Artgerecht gehalten wird.

Eine Sauerstoffversorgung ist da sowas wie ne Voraussetzung die sicher nicht extra erwähnt werden muss bei Fischen.

|kopfkrat Mal ehrlich Martin ist das wirklich so schwer oder ist es nur zu Spät?

Kühl dich mal ab beim Bier und dem hier  #h

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Wer ein Tier hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, 1.muss das Tier seiner Art und *seinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend angemessen ernähren*, pflegen und verhaltensgerecht unterbringen, 


Also Ollek,

für jemanden, der Dorsche mit Muffins füttert, lehnst Du Dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster. :q


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer ein Tier hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, 1.muss das Tier seiner Art und *seinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend angemessen ernähren*, pflegen und verhaltensgerecht unterbringen,
> 
> 
> Also Ollek,
> ...




:q Das nenn ich Artgerechte Ernährung... viel schlimmer wäre Vegan


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hat aber lange gedauert, bis die selbsterklärte Boardpolizei hier auftaucht....



Für die Boardpolizei hatte ich dich bisher immer gehalten....siehste mal, wieder was dazu gelernt...und das noch um diese Uhrzeit.

@ Ollek
Obwohl ich eigentlich kein Fan dieser Links in Postings bin, ist der echt mal klasse:q.

@ Martin
Prost.....


Gruß


----------



## Ollek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> @ Ollek
> Obwohl ich eigentlich kein Fan dieser Links in Postings bin, ist der echt mal klasse:q.
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab noch nen besseren, Klick


Hab ich bei Barschalarm gefunden und ist wie ich finde ne Top Idee für Köfis (wenn erlaubt sein sollte) im Gegensatz zu den Regentonnen und winzigen Aquarien ohne alles.

Gruss


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen besseren, Klick
> 
> 
> Hab ich bei Barschalarm gefunden und ist wie ich finde ne Top Idee für Köfis (wenn erlaubt sein sollte) im Gegensatz zu den Regentonnen und winzigen Aquarien ohne alles.
> ...



Schick, Schick.....aber da kann meine große Regentonne mithalten.
Grund besteht aus Kies und Sand, Pflanzen sind da und die Fische können sich auf mehren Etagen verstecken. Für die Wasseraufbereitung sorgt ein Fluval Außenfilter. Leider ist die Tonne seit letztem Jahr leer....muss noch Köderfische besorgen.


----------



## Benson (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Hi,

eigentlich sollte es zu den meisten Themen keinen Diskussionsbedarf geben.

- lebender Köfi verboten

- Setzkeschern nach Landesrecht, in Hessen(hier wohne ich) ist das z.B. so geregelt:
http://www.hessenfischer.net/gesetze/pdf/Setzkescher.pdf

- Eimer- Gefäßhaltung, kein genaues Urteil. Auf jeden Fall Sauerstoffversorgung und ausreichend großes Gefäß. Wenn man sich unsicher ist sollte man dies ganz sein lassen.

Im übrigen bin ich seit vielen Jahren Aquarianer. Auch Fische werden oft privat verkauft und transportiert.  Wenn da mal jemand nachschauen würde...


----------



## Skrxnch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Also ich hatte da vor 18J mal so ne Pumpe (von Völkner), die hatte außer Batteriefach
auch noch Anschluß für Zigarettenanzünder.
Alles in allem fand ichs nie so gut wie regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel, weil das Teil so stark war, dass es selbst mit mäßigem Akkubetrieb anscheinend den Fischen schlichtweg die Schleimschicht weggeblubbert hat und das Wasser ganz schnell trübe wurde. Resultat war schlechter als ohne Pumpe.

Die Krönung war aber als ich das Teil zum 1. Mal unter 12 V betrieben hab, gab es nach ca. 3 Min. einen Schmorbrand.
Nur durch einen Zufall hab ich das noch bemerkt bevor ich mich länger vom Auto entfernt hätte.#t

Seitdem war das Thema Pumpe für mich passe und nun soll ich mir das wieder antun;+ Mist:v

Aber merci für die Infos, werd mich umsehen.


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



börnie schrieb:


> ...wenn es verboten wäre, lebende fische in z.b. einem eimer zu transportieren, dann könnten wir so ziemlich jede zoohandlung oder jeden heimtierhandel verklagen, weil dort die fische ganz offiziell in kleine plastikbeutel verpackt, gehältert, transportiert werden.
> ...und das völlig legal !


 
Das ist ein anderer Punkt. Der Betreiber eines Zoogeschäftes hat einen Sachkundenachweis für sein Spezialgebiet. Zum Beispiel Aquaristik oder Terraristik. Dieser Schein berechtigt ihn mit den Tieren zu handeln. Hier hat schon jemand erwähnt, dass bei Strecken über 100 KM eine Sondergenehmigung einzuholen ist und das ist auch für den Händler keine Ausnahme, er bekommt diese halt einfacher durch sein Gewerbe. 

Nach ein paar § des Tierschutzgesetzes ist angeln mit lebenden KöFis verboten. So interpretiere ich zumindest das TschG.Solange die Fische in unserer Obhut sind, haben wir sie artgerecht zu versorgen.

Für die Sauerstoffversorgung im Eimer gibt es im Aquaristik-Fachgeschäft Sauerstofftabletten. Die kosten nicht viel und man schmeißt eine in den Eimer und die blubbert dann 30 Minuten vor sich hin. Oder halt die Luftpumpe, wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## Hechtchris (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Hi
vielleicht kommt ihr mal Back2 topic

ihr schweift ja extrem vom thema ab und das schon seit 5 seiten, langsam haben wirs kapiert das der transport hältern von köfis eine rechtliche grauzone ist #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Blöd gefragt: Zu was sollen wir zurückkommen?

Es ist verboten, wer erwischt wird bekommt entsprechende Strafen. Rechtlich ist das eindeutig, wenn eventuell Kontrolleure das tollerieren ist das die eine Sache, ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen.

Kostenrahmen dürfte sich meist 500 - 1500€ bewegen, kann aber je nach Richter und eventueller Begleitumstände sicher variieren.

Allerdings: Wo kein Kläger...

Das steht aber alles schon längst hier im Thread, und sollte jedem der einen Fischereischein hat auch von alleine klar sein...

Den moralischen Part sollten wir uns sparen, das bringt nix...


----------



## Tuna (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

An meinem Hausgewässer kann man jeden Tag Personen erwischen die mit lebenden Forellen angeln! Damit meine ich nicht den 80 jährigen Opa sondern ganze Generationen. Hier juckt das leider keinen und auf der JHV des Vereins würde man sehr sehr alt aussehen.

Tja so unterschiedlich scheint das in D gehandhabt zu werden.

Evtl. ließt das ja mal der Richtige und geht da mal kassieren und macht dem ein Ende :v! 

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Is bei uns auch so.. Kein mensch sagt was.. kontroleure sagen dann: Weiterhin Petri! Und weils bei uns so is, angel ich auch oft mit lebendem..

Ich denke mal, wenn mich die Polizei erwisch bin ich auf fällig.. aber ich wurde noch nie von der polizei kontroliert..


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Is bei uns auch so.. Kein mensch sagt was.. kontroleure sagen dann: Weiterhin Petri! Und weils bei uns so is, angel ich auch oft mit lebendem..



Held! #6

Wie war das noch, du setzt deine Zander alle zurück, richtig?

Dafür kann man schon mal ein paar Lebendköfis langsam verrecken lassen, das hat sich dann ja wenigstens gelohnt!

#r

@All: unbedingt nachmachen!


----------



## Jemir (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und weils bei uns so is, angel ich auch oft mit lebendem..
> 
> Ich denke mal, wenn mich die Polizei erwisch bin ich auf fällig.. aber ich wurde noch nie von der polizei kontroliert..


 
Und wenn sie bei euch alle von der Brücke springen, dann springst Du hinterher... #q#q#q


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Jemir schrieb:


> Und wenn sie bei euch alle von der Brücke springen, dann springst Du hinterher... #q#q#q


 
Also wenn er meint er muß mit lebenden Köfi fischen dann lasst ihn doch ist doch nicht schlimm.Wenn man danach geht darf man auch nicht mehr mit Wurm oder sonstiges Fischen ich finde es nicht schlimm.Ich für  mein Teil fange auch mit toten meine Zander und Hechte.Also lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.Würmer Schreien auch wenn sie Aufgespiesst werden.Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Hechtchris (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Hi,

beim Wallerfischen darf man ja keinen lebendköder mehr benutzen !

Da sich herausgestellt hat das der Wels sich mindestens doppelt so einfach mit zappelnden Ködern fängen lässt müssen halt Tauwürmer herhalten !

Ob nun ein Tauwurm keinen Schmerz spürt glaube ich nicht, warum zappelt der immer so wenn man ihn aufspiest ?

Naja kein problem wenn kein Köfi erlaubt ist einfach mal eben 40 Tauwürmer aufn Drilling da hat man dann richtig bewegung !

Ob es schonender ist 1 Köfi anzuködern oder 40 Tauwürmer darüber lässt sich streiten


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Naja.. nu übertreibt mal nicht..
man kann das auch positiv sehen.. wenn ich nachem angeln abhaue und mein köfi lebt noch, dann kann er schön weiterschwimmen.. und ist nicht tot.. warum sollte er gleich immer verrecken??
ich angel ja auch nicht immer mit lebendem.. und ich schmeisse auch nciht alle wieder zurück.. wenigstens oute ich mich.. 
ich denke ... % der leute, die sagen, sie angeln nur mit totem lügen auch.. es fischen glaub ich mehr mit lebendem als mit totem.. 
aber zugeben würde es keiner.. will hier auch niemanden angreifen, denn es gibt bestimmt genug, die nur mit totem angeln..


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

es ist ja nicht erst seit gestern verboten ... #c
wer es halt immer noch praktiziert wird wohl bisher Glück gehabt haben ... 
selber Schuld behaupte ich mal


----------



## Boendall (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Bekannter von mir schwört auf Lebendmontage, ich bleib bei tot, obwohl er die schöneren Hechte hat (ist mir aber auch nur so ca 20 Jahre an Erfahrung voraus, also muss es nicht unbedingt am toten liegen und die Zeit arbeitet für mich)

Verstehe den Stress und Gesetz und Bla wegen hältern im Kübel nicht. Sind die bei euch in Deutschland so streng, wenn man seine Köfi´s im Kübel hältert?

Die Optik für gewisse Reaktionen (Anzeige und so) sorgt.
Mal ehrlich, wenn man regelmässig Wasser tauscht und nicht mit der Anzahl der Fische im Kübel bertreibt, gibts ganz ganz selten Rückenschwimmern auch ohne Pumpe.

Wenn aber Passanten (muss ja net der Kontrolleti sein) etliche Köfi´s die sich den Bauch an der Sonne wärmen sieht, könnte es schon mal die eine oder andere Anzeige geben.


EDIT: Es ist von Teichen die Rede, die keinem Angelverein gehören, sondern nur von meinem alten Herren und 2 Kumpels gepachtet sind. Da wir uns die Regeln machen können, ist es auch kein Problem mit lebenden, ich steh aber nicht drauf.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Boendall schrieb:


> EDIT: Es ist von Teichen die Rede, die keinem Angelverein gehören, sondern nur von meinem alten Herren und 2 Kumpels gepachtet sind. Da wir uns die Regeln machen können, ist es auch kein Problem mit lebenden, ich steh aber nicht drauf.




wenn die Teiche in Deutschland sind ist das Lebendfischen dort genauso verboten ... 
Kontrollen sind dort allerdings dann nicht so häufig .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Zander Bube (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Also wenn er meint er muß mit lebenden Köfi fischen dann lasst ihn doch ist doch nicht schlimm.Wenn man danach geht darf man auch nicht mehr mit Wurm oder sonstiges Fischen ich finde es nicht schlimm.Ich für  mein Teil fange auch mit toten meine Zander und Hechte.Also lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.Würmer Schreien auch wenn sie Aufgespiesst werden.Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.Gruß Pitti



DITO!!! so seh ich es auch|evil:


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Fisch mit nem wurm zu vergleichen is in etwa wie ne mücke mit nem elefanten gleichzustelllen. 

Der Wurm is ein recht einfach aufgebautes Lebewesen und besitzt ein recht einfaches kaum entwickeltes Nervensystem (strickleiternervensystem).
Der Fisch als solches is schon ein recht komplexes hochentwickeltes Wirbeltier mit einem zentralen Nervensystem und bei weiten besseren Sinnesorganen/leistungen. ( Ob schmerzempfinden da is oder nicht lass ich jetzt bewusst raus). 
Fakt is, das ein Wurm bei weitem weniger beeinflußt und sagen wir gestresst wird, als ein Fisch. Und genau darum geht es ja. Kein Tier soll bewusst einem Leiden oder unverhälltnissmässigen Stress durch den Menschen ausgesetzt werden!!!!
Nur weil Großvater schon immer mit lebenden Köfi geangelt hat, heisst das nicht das es ok ist!!!
ich mein an sich gibt es nix zu diskutieren. Es is verboten, aus welchen gründen auch immer. und wer dagegen verstößt muss damit rechnen bestraft zu werden. Und ganz ehrlich ob die paar fische das risiko und das leiden des Köfis wert sind....

claw


----------



## Zander Bube (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Also wenn kein Fisch bewusst leiden und schmerzen zugefügt werden soll warum angelst du dann???weils Spaß macht,und merkst de was.was meinst du wie sich ein gehakter fisch fühlt der mit nem Drilling im Hals oder Maul um sein Leben kämpft und an einer schnur durchs wasser gezogen wird und das alles nur weil du bock drauf hast
war doof merkst deselbst ne|rolleyes
wenn de jetzt sagst mir gehts ja um den fisch zum essen,dann sag ich nur METRO


----------



## BigGamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> wenn de jetzt sagst mir gehts ja um den fisch zum essen,dann sag ich nur METRO


 
Und da leiden die Fische am meisten#h


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich denke das Verbot kam nur raus weil die leute so gut Fingen mit lebendem und nix damit zu tun hatte von wegen Tierquälerrei.Man muß immer abgrenzen wo fängts an wo hörts auf.Ich würd niemanden deswegen verurteilen weil für mich gibt es ganz anderes Sachen worüber ich mich aufregen würde zb ein Nerz lebendig das Fell über die Ohren Ziehen und er liegt dan da und Zwinkert dich noch mit sein Augen an alles schon gesehen.Also wenn dan jemand sich aufregt weil jemand nen Köfi am Haken hängen der lebt wo noch nicht mal Bewiesen ist das er Schmerzen hat finde ich es einfach nur Lächerlich sich darüber Aufzuregen.Da frag ich euch wo fängts an wo hörts auf.In diesem Sinne viel Spaß ob lebend oder tot und Petri Heil.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Dschingis Karl (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Tuna schrieb:


> An meinem Hausgewässer kann man jeden Tag Personen erwischen die mit lebenden Forellen angeln! Damit meine ich nicht den 80 jährigen Opa sondern ganze Generationen. Hier juckt das leider keinen und auf der JHV des Vereins würde man sehr sehr alt aussehen.
> 
> Tja so unterschiedlich scheint das in D gehandhabt zu werden.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, um diesem Wunsch zu entsprechen sollte man wenigstens wissen um welches Gewässer es sich handelt, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Wollebre (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Also wenn kein Fisch bewusst leiden und schmerzen zugefügt werden soll warum angelst du dann???weils Spaß macht,und merkst de was.was meinst du wie sich ein gehakter fisch fühlt der mit nem Drilling im Hals oder Maul um sein Leben kämpft und an einer schnur durchs wasser gezogen wird und das alles nur weil du bock drauf hast
> war doof merkst deselbst ne|rolleyes
> wenn de jetzt sagst mir gehts ja um den fisch zum essen,dann sag ich nur METRO


 
und die Fische die dort verkauft werden sterben sicherlich vorher vor Schreck an Herzinfarkt....


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Also wenn kein Fisch bewusst leiden und schmerzen zugefügt werden soll warum angelst du dann???weils Spaß macht,und merkst de was.was meinst du wie sich ein gehakter fisch fühlt der mit nem Drilling im Hals oder Maul um sein Leben kämpft und an einer schnur durchs wasser gezogen wird und das alles nur weil du bock drauf hast
> war doof merkst deselbst ne|rolleyes
> wenn de jetzt sagst mir gehts ja um den fisch zum essen,dann sag ich nur METRO



Lieber ZanderBube, 

ich find den Tonfall in Deinen, zugegeben wenigen Postings, gegenüber "längergedienten" Boardies schon ein wenig herablassend. Da machst Du dir keine Freunde...

Wenn ich deine oben zitierte Argumentation aufgreifen darf: Warum gehst Du dann angeln? Weils Dir Spaß macht, Fische zu quälen? Das ist jedenfalls die Essenz Deiner Aussage....

Ich geh auf jeden Fall nicht angeln, um Fische zu quälen, sondern versuche, waidgerecht mit der Kreatur umzugehen. Dazu gehört eben, dass man darauf verzichtet, Fischen unnötige Qualen und Stress auszusetzen!

Der lebendige Köderfisch ist verboten und das ist auch gut so. Und ich bin sicher, dass er nicht verboten wurde, nur weil damit ach so gut gefangen worden ist. Welche Logik sollte denn diese Aussage tragen? 

Der lebendige Köderfisch ist aus Tierschutzgründen nicht mehr erlaubt. Aus. Wer trotzdem damit angelt, verstößt gegen geltendes Recht und ich hoffe, er kriegt anständig eine auf den Sack!

Lieber Zander Bube, "merkste was?"

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## flasha (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Lieber ZanderBube,
> 
> ich find den Tonfall in Deinen, zugegeben wenigen Postings, gegenüber "längergedienten" Boardies schon ein wenig herablassend. Da machst Du dir keine Freunde...
> 
> ...



Scheinst scheinbar den verfassten Text von Zanderbube nicht verstanden haben! 

Zum Thema Qualen und Stress: Wie Zanderbube sagte, dann lass das Angeln sein! Meinste etwa nicht das ein gehakter Fisch der um sein Leben schwimmt keine Qualen und Stress erleidet?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

So Leute und jetzt fahrt mal wieder runter.

Aussagen wie,



Zander Bube schrieb:


> merkst de was





Zander Bube schrieb:


> war doof merkst deselbst ne



sind mehr als herablassend und gehören hier nicht hin!


Zu dem sollten sich hier einige mit Ihrer Ehrlichkeit zurück halten. 
Es sind genug Idioten im Web unterwegs die nur auf solche Aussagen geiern 
um einem einen Strick daraus zu drehen.


----------



## Boendall (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn die Teiche in Deutschland sind ist das Lebendfischen dort genauso verboten ...


Auch wenns verboten ist, wie du sagst 


> Kontrollen sind dort allerdings dann nicht so häufig .... |kopfkrat


 
Und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ohne Besitzstörungsklage nicht durchzuführen


@TE wenn sich die Sache WIRKLICH so abgespielt hat => Die Behauptung: "Er hat gezuckt" von dem Aufseher, dann ists eine SChweinerei.

Hab aber eher das Gefühl, dass du "eingfahren" bist, sprich mit dem Lebendem erwischt wurdest und nun die Suppe auslöffeln musst.


----------



## Zander Bube (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



flasha schrieb:


> Scheinst scheinbar den verfassten Text von Zanderbube nicht verstanden haben!
> 
> Zum Thema Qualen und Stress: Wie Zanderbube sagte, dann lass das Angeln sein! Meinste etwa nicht das ein gehakter Fisch der um sein Leben schwimmt keine Qualen und Stress erleidet?!



Ja genau das wollte ich nur damit sagen..weil er geschrieben hat von wegen der arme Köfi und unnötige qualen
wenn ein Posting von mir herablassend rüber kam entschuldige ich mich dafür..
P.s in Deutschland ist es verboten und ich habe nie gesagt das ich es in D mache ob ich es gut oder schlecht finde spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

schmunzel genau deswegen hatte ich das thema schmerzen bei fischen weggelassen und bewusst stress/leid hingeschrieben.. es ist nunmal n unterschied ob ein fisch für eine kurze zeit @drill .. oder den halben tag mit nem drilling im rücken rumpaddelt...
wieso ich angeln gehe?: garantiert nicht ausschließlich um fische zu fangen .. aber das wirst du wohl nie verstehen


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

selbst wenn das immer noch jemand verbotenerweise machen sollte .... postet das doch hier nicht öffentlich |bigeyes #d


----------



## JimmyEight (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



HD4ever schrieb:


> selbst wenn das immer noch jemand verbotenerweise machen sollte .... postet das doch hier nicht öffentlich |bigeyes #d




Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Hab mich schon sehr gewundert, wie man dazu auch noch so stehen kann. :v


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Man muss dem Fisch ja auch nicht den Drilling durch den Rücke rammen.. Es reicht ja auch eine Nasenköderung mit einem Einzlhaken.. fakt ist es ist verboten! Da habt ihr recht.. und deswegen ist es auch nicht richtig,aber was besser für den Köfi is, wissen wir auch nicht..
Fakt ist, die Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig!!

Zu dem Thema mit dem Strick drehen.. wenn ich hier schreibe, ich bin auch schon 200 in ner 100 zone gefahren, kann mir auch keiner was.. 
und ich habe nicht geschrieben, wo ich es gemacht habe.. 
kann ja auch in meiner badewanne zu hause gewesen sein.
und so war es ja auch^^

was ich aber noch einmal sagen wollte...
so viele leute regen sich da gar nicht drüber auf.. die meisten, die agressiv darauf reagieen sind 15-16 jährige, die grad ihre prüfung bestanden haben..und eigentlich am wenigsten vom Angeln verstehen..


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

ZZ schon verständlich 

Mit dem Strick... es geht ja auch nicht zwingend um Dich persönlich sondern Du musst das mal allgemein sehen. Dieses ist ein öffentliches Forum wo jeder lesen kann... auch die die Ihr Schnitzel lieber streicheln als es zu futtern!


----------



## Wheelinger (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ...aber was besser für den Köfi is, wissen wir auch nicht..



genau, wir wissen nicht, ob es besser für den fisch ist, ob er am haken zappelt bis er tot ist oder ob es kurz und schmerzlos zu ende geht :m


----------



## Sinned (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



Dschingis Karl schrieb:


> Hmmm, um diesem Wunsch zu entsprechen sollte man wenigstens wissen um welches Gewässer es sich handelt, findest du nicht auch?


Da er aus Northeim kommt, kommt nur die Northeimer Seenplatte in Frage, oder Edesheim. Ich wette auf zweites.


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

warum muss er bei ner nasenköderung tot sein? 90 % meiner köfis werden released.. 100 % aller getöteten Köfis sind tot!!!


----------



## jannisO (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

ich finde das ganze hier einfach lächerlich. Der Themenstarter ist mir gestern schon vorgekommen als würde hier etwas eröffnet werden, damit sich einige wieder die Köpfe einschlagen.  Mensch kommt doch einmal zu Sinnen. Der Eine will dem Anderen etwas besser wissen, nur seid doch einmal ehrlich zu euch selbst. Macht ihr immer alles richtig ? Haltet ihr euch immer an die Regeln ? Ich behaupte NEIN. Ich angle seid über 20 Jahre und hab noch niemanden gesehen ,welcher der Regel entspricht . Wie auch immer die jeweilige Verletzung aussieht aber niemand hält sich daran. Dies mag bewusst oder unbewusst sein. 
Darum, kommt einmal runter und bleibt locker .


----------



## Boendall (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*



jannisO schrieb:


> ich finde das ganze hier einfach lächerlich. Der Themenstarter ist mir gestern schon vorgekommen als würde hier etwas eröffnet werden, damit sich einige wieder die Köpfe einschlagen. Mensch kommt doch einmal zu Sinnen. Der Eine will dem Anderen etwas besser wissen, nur seid doch einmal ehrlich zu euch selbst. Macht ihr immer alles richtig ? Haltet ihr euch immer an die Regeln ? Ich behaupte NEIN. Ich angle seid über 20 Jahre und hab noch niemanden gesehen ,welcher der Regel entspricht . Wie auch immer die jeweilige Verletzung aussieht aber niemand hält sich daran. Dies mag bewusst oder unbewusst sein.
> Darum, kommt einmal runter und bleibt locker .


 |good: 
Muss ja nicht das Fischen mit lebend betreffen, jeder hat sicher mal beim Angeln die eine oder andere Regel gebrochen (bewusst oder unbewusst) und sicher nicht nur beim Angeln.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich schilder mal, wie ich das mit dem Köfi so handhabe.
Früher, als der lebende noch erlaubt war, habe ich ihn manchmal auch benutzt. Durch den Rücken, durch die Lippe und manchmal sogar unter der Haut komplett durchgezogen. Ein ungutes Gefühl war bei der ganzen Angelegenheit aber immer dabei. Ich weiß, ein Wurm windet sich auch am Haken - aber der Köfi macht angeködert Bewegungen, die, wie soll ich sagen, irgendwie "menschenähnlicher" sind (ein anderes Wort finde ich jetzt nicht). Es wird wohl unbestritten sein, dass gerade beim Hechtfischen ein lebender Köder einem stationär angebotenen überlegen ist. Alle anderen Aussagen sind Augenwischerei. Zu dieser Zeit wurde mein Handeln durch eine Art Gewinnmaximierung bestimmt nach dem Motto: Lebend fängt mehr - also zappeln lassen den Fisch, ungutes Gefühl hin oder her. 

Ja, so war das, hat sich aber in den folgenden Jahren komplett geändert. Heute würde ich niemals mehr einen lebenden Köderfisch an die Angel hängen, auch dann nicht, wenn er erlaubt wäre. Warum nicht? Weil ich dabei kein ungutes Gefühl haben will, das ist alles.

Wenn ich mir meine Schandtaten aber so in Erinnerung bringe, dann sehe ich dennoch verschiedene Stufen der "Quälerei". Einen lebenden Köfi komplett aufziehen geht gar nicht, ebenso wenig eine Anköderung im Rücken. Eine Lippenanköderung erscheint mir noch am schonendsten und vertretbarsten, bedenkt man auch, dass man Fische genau an dieser Stelle beim Fang eh den Haken bekommt. Ich würde es allerdings dennoch nicht machen, aus den schon beschriebenen Gründen.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

|good:Kohlmeise! Kann Deine argumentation voll verstehen.

Wenn also eine Nasenköderung durchgeführt wird, dann bin ich mir eigentlich fast sicher, dass der fisch gar keine schmerzen verspürt.. denn ich durchsteche ja keine haut etc. mit dem haken.. das einzige, was dann noch negativ ist, ist die tatsache das der fisch stress erleidet.. aber wie gesagt, sollte man keinen biss auf dem köfi bekommen, kann er wieder in sein element zurück..
ich finde es eigentlich ganz schön, dass das thema mal vernünftig diskutiert werden kann.. ok, ein paar boardis springen immer aus der reihen, will mich da aus der vergangenheit auch ncith ganz ausschließen, aber vllt. bekommen wirs ja mal vernünftig hin..


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Mal ein anderer Ansatz,

M.E. ist dank der modernen Spinnfischmöglichkeiten der lebende Köfi eh überholt. 

Wenn es darum geht eine *möglichst hohe Bissfrequenz* zu haben geht nichts 
über das Spinnfischen in all seinen Facetten. 
Alleine die Strecke die man macht ist schon ein riesen Vorteil.

Nur mal ein Beispiel, an meinem Heimatgewässer war es früher etwas 
besonderes mehr als einen Raubfisch zu fangen! Eine meiner besten Kindheitsangelerinnerungen ist der Fang von drei Hechten an einem Tag!

Heute ist normal 2, gut bei 5 Stück und genial auch gerne mal im zweistelligen Bereich.

Aber auch das Köfiangeln machen wir heute noch, dann geht es aber *nicht *um 
*möglichst viele Bisse* sondern um das *Entspannen am Gewässer* bei Bier 
und Bratwurst.

Ob da nun einer, keiner oder drei einsteigen spielt keine Rolle und somit ist die 
Fängigkeit des Köders auch relativ egal. 
Warum sollte man dann das Risiko und den Gewissenskonflikt eingehen?


----------



## angler1996 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

@torsk
neidisch bin, so ein Gewässer hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustür#h
Es ist das alte Thema: was ist besser und wenn ich ohne genauer nach zu denken antworten würde, hieße das pauschal- der lebende Köfi ist an überangelten, kleinen ( oder großen)Seen  der bessere Köder. Wäre da nicht die Erfahrung mit einem 1 bis 2 ha großen , allseitig zu beangelnden , gut besuchten Gewässer, wo der Kunstköder definitiv seinen Zander fängt.
Und ein noch Gedanke Spinnangeln mit Drachko: toter Köfi geführt wie lebend, was geht besser?
Also: ich muss den lebenden Köfi nicht haben.
Gruß A.


----------



## Boendall (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

Wobei ich da nicht unterscheide, wie die "schonendste" Montage des Köfis wäre, denn Stress hat der Köfi allemal. Nachdem sich ja nicht mal die Wissenschaftler einig sind ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden, weiß ich nicht ob er bei der Nasenköderung nicht gleich viel Schmerzen hat, als wenn man ihn aufzieht.|kopfkrat

Ich nehm meinen Toten und hab 0 Probleme mit eingeringelten Vorfächern und wie schon vorher erwähnt, auf den "Extrakick" verzichte ich gerne.|supergri

Würde aber auch keinen anderen deswegen verurteilen oder sonst irgendwie anmachen.#h

ABER:
Wer meint es funktioniert lebend besser soll von mir aus gerne, darf sich dann auch nicht über Strafen beschwerden, da man als Fischer weiß, dass man gegen das Gesetz verstösst und wenn man erwischt wird, dann gehts halt ans zahlen.

Die Sache stört mich etwas, erst lebend verwenden und dann sich aufregen, wenn man erwischt wird.#t


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erwischt mit lebendem Köfi*

und leute, so lächerlich es sich auch anhört, wir reden hier über fische und nicht über menschen!


----------

